# Ketosis - Sugar cravings and Hunger pains?



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

Hey all, i've been on a low-carb diet for round about 10 days now, lost 9 lbs and 4% bf!  but i keep getting horrific sugar cravings and hunger pains every now and then.. like just REALLY needing a Mars Bar or a Banana or something, is this normal? Is there anything i can do to combat this? planning on having a cheat meal once or twice a week. Thanks.

and to make matters worse.. whenever i cook lean meat in olive oil, it makes me feel sick.. and increases the crave for sugar... HELP?!


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

I have done this diet and know how you feel.

Only do a cheat meal once per week, twice will throw you right off - Infact there would be no point to the diet.

With the cheat meal don't go over board... I mainly stuck with sugary carbs and not much 'fatty' foods.

Your insides will 'churn' mate but thats normal - You need to re-fill those depleted glygogen levels !

Regarding the cravings, my advice would be to wade them out.

After your first cheat meal and there after your body will adapt and you will feel better inside.

Off course you will get the odd craving, but nothing as major as your first stint upto the first cheat meal.

After a while once your cheat day is due you will feel guilty and skip it until the next day etc...


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

Thanks, appriciate the support


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Sugar free jellies are your new friend!


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

was thinking about those, where to get them?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

hey mate - why arent you cycling your refeeds?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

sef coleman said:


> was thinking about those, where to get them?


Tescos, hartleys suger free jelly pots (40p each):

Raspberry - 8kcals, pro - nil, carbs - 2.0g, fats - nil

Strawberry - 3kcals, pro - nil, carbs - 0.4g, fats - nil

Orange - 3kcals, pro - nil, carbs 0.3g, fats - nil

That's per 100 grams and each pot is 115g.

I have mine with whipped cream, enjoy!

Oh and pepsi max is fine to drink because it has no sugar and no calories...


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

Ooooh sounds lovely mate! i'm gonna get some today! life saver!


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

sat right here eating a sugar free jelly pot, feel so much better!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Get some double cream poured over it!!


----------



## jim. (Jun 8, 2009)

Calories in double cream are crazy. 100ml which you could easily pour over things is 450cals. Two tablespoons never seems enough as there suggested serving size.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

crystal light (from US .. find on ebay)

sugar free jelly

pepsi max

all keep me sane on low carbs


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

jim. said:


> Calories in double cream are crazy. 100ml which you could easily pour over things is 450cals. Two tablespoons never seems enough as there suggested serving size.


I have 50m when i use it, 25g fat. Mix it with cheese ect..to make sauces.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

double cream and a tablespoon of peanut butter. mmmm


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> double cream and a tablespoon of peanut butter. mmmm


Oh yeah.


----------



## jim. (Jun 8, 2009)

That's the best combo dipping the peanut butter spoon into the cream.


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

thanks guys! so many good tips  i'll let you know what next weeks fat loss result is


----------

